# Crater Lake Century



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Just a quick post to let you know there are still spots available for this incredibly scenic ride. Check it out - you get to actually ride around the entire lake, and take in continuous views of the deep blue water and surrounding mountain peaks.

http://www.craterlakecentury.com

I've attached 2 picts from last year as a teaser......

See ya there!!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

just rode the Crater Lake Rim road a couple of days ago. Not to be missed. Dunno anything about this Century ride, but the roads around there are excellent places to ride. A couple of more pics of the Lake...It really IS that blue! The rim Loop is about 35 miles and has 3800' of climbing (my Garmin was sketchy, so numbers are appx) Not too steep anywhere but some sustained climbs and descents with veiws over much of southeastern Oregon. We took two waterbottles on a hot day. Traffic was kind (on a Wed afternoon) but may be kinda busy weekends. We started at Rim Village and rode round counterclockwise, passing a bunch of Backroads Tour riders headed clockwise. A bit of construction gave my S.O. a chance to lay down and rest, since she's not in cycling shape right now..Hee hee.

Another day, I rode round Diamond Lake and Lemelo Lake, nearby. Excellent loops also.

Don Hanson


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

crater lake century is great. though the first ~30 miles, esp the turn around spot, are kinda weird. it seems like theyre killing milage to make sure you get your full 100. 

i did a macho weekened last year, rode up from roseburg thursday, did the century on sat, then rode back down on sunday. 330 miles. its a great area. i did some growing up there. 

here i am after the first day. 90 miles 9k of climbing if i remember









i wonder if the butterflys will be back?


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice pics of the lake, I will have to put that ride on my list of ones to do!


----------



## jobob (Jan 29, 2006)

I rode the Crater Lake Century for the first time last year and had a great time. I and a bunch of friends are really looking forward to it again this year.

Here's my report from last year, with some photos.

I'm just recovering from a crash so I won't be doing the century this year, if I make it up to the Lodge & back I'll be happy. Still, it should be a fun time. 



kreger said:


> i wonder if the butterflys will be back?


Weren't they something? 
(Partway around the rim there were lots of butterflies fluttering across the road, many of which met their untimely ends plastered on hte road, or onto jerseys or frames. You didn't want to have your mouth open ...  )

Kreger, are you the guy who at last year's ride had just recently won the bike in the fatcyclist contest? I remember you from the first rest stop on the rim.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kreger said:


> crater lake century is great. though the first ~30 miles, esp the turn around spot, are kinda weird. it seems like theyre killing milage to make sure you get your full 100.
> 
> i did a macho weekened last year, rode up from roseburg thursday, did the century on sat, then rode back down on sunday. 330 miles. its a great area. i did some growing up there.
> 
> ...


Go Fatcyclist WIN!!


----------

